# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Homo Ingenius: Ja Shpikjet E Lashta Që Sfidojnë Shkencën Sot

## Marita

Teknologjia dhe facilitetet e sotme nuk janë edhe aq të reja
Historia nuk është e ndriçuar vetëm nga zbulime të mëdha vepër shkencëtarësh të shquar. Ekzistojnë edhe shpikje dhe sidomos të vogla të dobishme për jetën e dobishme, që sigurisht nuk i kanë dhuruar famë autorit të tyre. Kjo është historia e tyre.
Bindja se truri njerëzor ka evoluar me kalimin e shekujve është e gabuar, e demonstrojnë shpikjet që janë realizuar në të gjitha epokat. Bile duket qartë sesi njeriu modern po përfiton në këtë epokë mijëra vitesh dije dhe eksperimentimi të akumuluara gjatë historisë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, edhe supozimi se një qytetërim është më i përparuar se një tjetër është i gabuar: historia e shpikjeve demonstron sesi asnjë grup historik nuk posedon (apo nuk ka poseduar në të kaluarën) çelësin e dijes. Në të gjithë epokat historike, brezat bashkëkohore janë ndodhur përballë një serie të re problemesh, karakteristike të kohës. Për këtë arsye, njeriu është impenjuar gjithmonë që të kërkojë zgjidhje për të gjitha problemet praktike të jetesës së përditshme, në të gjitha fushat: mjekësi, ushqim, bujqësi, transporte, komunikacione, urbanistikë, teknologji dhe më pas akoma muzikë, jetë seksuale e kështu me radhë.
Përpara se të vazhdojmë me udhëtimin tonë në të kaluarën, parasëgjithash duhet të dallohen shpikjet nga zbulimet: të parat janë një arritje njerëzore në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës, pasi me të krijohet diçka e re, të dytat kufizohen që të nxjerrin në pah atë që tashmë ekziston në natyrë. Sigurisht që shpikjet rriten me zhvillimin e qytetërimit e qytetërimit material, por këto nuk janë prerogativë e modernizmit tonë. Të gjithë kemi studiuar në shkollë zbulimet dhe shpikjet e mëdha të bëra nga njeriu në periudhën parahistorike: zjarri, bujqësia me plug, artizanati me krijimin e poçerisë dhe instrumentave të gurit, rrota. Shumë lexues mund të mbeten të habitur në konstatimin se shumë prej shpikjeve revolucionare zbresin në mijëra vjet më parë: për shembull, në Indi qysh në shekullin e I-rë B.C. (para erës sonë) praktikohej kirurgjia plastike; ndërtimet e mëdha egjiptiane dhe maja - për të dhënë një shembull tjetër - nuk u lënë gjë mangut qiellgërvishtëseve moderne.
Ideja e kontraceptivit është shumë më e vjetër nga sa mund të mendohet: i përket deri Egjiptit të Lashtë. Dëshmia më e vjetër e një ilaçi kontraceptiv vjen nga një papirus egjiptian që ekspertët e datojnë rreth vitit 1850 B.C. Midis rekomandimeve të tjera, dokumenti përmban tri receta për përgatitjen e suposteve vaginale. Në një prej këtyre këshillohet: "për të mos mbetur shtatzënë [...] jashtëqitje krokodili" të përzier me tul buke dhe ingredientë të tjerë. Qysh 300 vjet më parë, në një papirus që i përket vitit 1550 B.C., një mjek egjiptian me emrin Kahum theksonte nevojën për të kërkuar "një metodë që ta bënte femrën shterpë për një periudhë të caktuar kohe". Edhe kinezët e lashtë përdornin receta antifekonduese. Duket, se egjiptianët kanë qenë të parët që kanë përdorur veshka dhe zorrë kafshësh të vajisura për të shmangur të gjitha rreziqet që burojnë nga raportet seksuale, ndërsa në Orient përdoreshin copëra letre ta vajosura të prera, cilindra lëkure apo zhguaj breshke fleksibël. Duke qëndruar në fushën e mjekësisë, nëqoftëse qysh në vitin 2200 B.C. në Mesopotaminë e Lashtë ishte krijuar një legjislacion mjekësor (kodi i Hamurabit) që ndëshkonte kë gabonte operacionet, jepte kura të gabuara apo nuk posedonte një grup instrumentash të vlefshme kirurgjikale, në Egjipt dhe në Indi, arti i mjekësisë me dijet e tij ka përqafuar disa mijëvjeçarë.
Teksti më i lashtë që përmban nocione të mjekësisë është indian: bëhet fjalë për Atharvaveda, një prej katër librave Veda. Sipas fesë indiane, këto tekste ju urdhëruan njerëzve drejtpërsëdrejti nga Zoti Brahma. Datimi i Atharvaveda është i paqartë, por ndoshta u përket disa mijëvjeçarëve përpara Krishtit. Ama bëhet fjalë për një shembull mjekësie teurgjie, domethënë terapish që konsistojnë sidomos në formula magjike dhe lutje. Por, rreth shekullit të V-të B.C., qëndrimi teurgjik është tejkaluar tashmë me Ayurveda dhe Librin Susruta. Ayurveda është një përmbledhje praktikash higjenike dhe nocionesh mjekësie empirike. Kurse Libri Susruta (Susruta Samhita) është një prej shembujve të lashtë traktati mbi anatominë dhe kirurgjinë. I shkruar nga Susruta di Varanasi (Benares), që ka jetuar midis shekullit të II-të B.C. dhe shekullit të II-të A.D. (pas erës sonë), është një tekst klasik si në prozë, ashtu dhe në vargje, dhe që bën fjalë pikërisht për mjekësi. Në këtë vepër nënvizohet rëndësia e gjakut dhe struktura, funksionet dhe kurat e teksturave sanguine. Në fakt, Susruta konsiderohet si babai i kirurgjisë; qe i pari që zhvilloi teknikat e kirurgjisë plastike dhe përdorimin e implanteve epidermike përveç teknikave për rinoplastikën. Gjithmonë në Indi, në fillimet e shekullit të II-të A.D., gjejmë kontributin e çmuar lidhur me farmakologjinë, që i detyrohet studimeve mbi Jatrochimica (shkencën e përgatitjes së ilaçeve minerale) nga ana e filozofit të famshëm, mjekut ajurvedik dhe murgut budist, Nagarjuna (shekulli i II-të A.D.). Nëqoftëse deri atëhere merreshin në konsideratë vetëm bimë mjekësore dhe barëra, me Nagarjuna u futën substanca deri më atëhere të konsideruara toksike (për shembull, mërkuri që mund të ishte i padëmshëm falë teknikave të veçanta të zhvilluara nga vetë mjeku dhe murgu indian). Kurse mjekësia egjiptiane konsiderohet një shembull klasik i mjekësisë protohistorike.
Ka baza fuqimisht empirike, që derivojnë nga vëzhgimi i realitetit, edhe pse ngushtësisht e lidhur me fenë. Qe edhe falë praktikës së ballsamosjes së kufomave që egjiptianët fitojnë dituri anatomike. Disa papirusë egjiptianë të gjetur gjatë punimeve arkeologjike - sidomos një përmbledhje shkrimesh mjekësore që i përkasin vitit 1550 B.C. (Papirusi Ebers dhe Brughsch) apo deri edhe më parë - e konfirmojnë këtë tezë, pasi që janë demonstruar traktate mjekësie në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës, ndërsa gjetja e instrumentave mjekësore të ngjashme me ato të përdorur sot në spitale na bën të imagjinojmë, se në atë kohë kryheshin operacione kirurgjikale në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës. Të mos harrojmë se është verifikuar se rreth vitit 3000 B.C. operonte shkolla mjekësore e Osirisit në Heliopolis. Pikërisht në Egjipt, ekzistojnë dëshmi lidhur me praktikimin e artit odontoiatrik nga ana e disa mjekëve. Duke shqyrtuar disa mumje me rreze X apo duke studiuar disa gjetje që i përkasin vitit 3000 B.C., disa studiues kanë konstatuar sesi në këtë periudhë praktikoheshin rëndom jo vetëm heqjet, por edhe bllokimet; realizoheshin edhe pastë dhëmbësh me temjan, plumb dhe oksid bakri. Më të mirëdokumentuara në këtë fushë janë në fakt disa gjetje etruske, që i përkasin afërsisht vitit 700 B.C., ku zbulohet se një pacienti jo vetëm që ju hoq një dhëmb, por ky u zëvendësua me një kopje artificiale. Edhe tjetërkund, për shembull në Kinë apo në Amerikë, falë gjetjeve është mundur të përcaktohet se popujt indigjenë njihnin shumë mjekësi. Në disa shpella të Kalifornisë janë gjetur afreske që i përkasin kulturës Mesoamerikane që riprodhojnë në mënyrë shumë të ngjashme strukturën e ADN-së. Nuk duhet harruar se, "babai i mjekësisë" konsiderohet Hipokrati, i lindur rreth vitit 460 B.C. Në fakt, pikërisht me Hipokratin, mjekësia pati një adresë pothuajse definitive, duke u çliruar nga çdo ndikim klerikal dhe duke fituar ato parime thelbësore të mjekësisë shkencore të vërtetë.
Edhe në fushën e Inxhinierisë së Ndërtimit, të lashtët nuk qenë më pak. Përveç piramidave apo tempujve parakolombianë të famshëm, kryevepra të arkitekturës dhe të shkencës së konstruksioneve, shkëlqime të tjera shpjegojnë sesi vepra të ngjashme nuk janë fryt vetëm i forcave të konsiderueshme të punës materiale. Porti i madh Caesarea Maritima në Izrael, i ndërtuar midis viteve 22 dhe 9 B.C. nga Herodi i Madh, tiran me famë biblike, mbetet një shembull aftësie të lartë. Sipas një përshkrimi të hollësishëm të lënë nga historiani Josephus Flavius, një port i tillë ishte pajisur me një barrierë ujore artificiale me 60 metra gjerësi, mjaftueshmërisht e madhe sa të përmbante vendstrehime harkore për marinarët. Veç kësaj, ishte i rrethuar nga një metropol guri gëlqeror të bardhë dhe rrugët e tij qenë hequr sipas një projekti kompleks dhe të zbukuruar me shatërvanë të shumta me ujë të ëmbël.
Shumë e shumë vite më parë, në Egjipt filluan punimet e një kanali që të lidhte Mesdheun me Detin e Arabisë. Vepra ka qenë paraardhësja e kanalit shumë të famshëm të Suezit. Punimet filluan nën mbretërimin e Sesotris të II-të shumë vite përpara ardhjes së Krishtit, u zhvilluan më pas nga Necao i II-të dhe u përfunduan, pasi Dari pushtoi Egjiptin. I lënë i papërfunduar, rëra e shkretëtirës e mbuloi me kalimin e kohës, arabët rifilluan punimet. Tëta e rimbuloi sërish kanalin deri në vitin 1869. Duke qëndruar në Lindje të Mesme, në fillim të shekullit të IX-të, gjatë mbretërimit të Harun al-Rashid, Bagdadi ishte qyteti më i madh dhe i begatë i botës, një shembull qytetërimi urban tejet i sofistikuar. Qyteti kishte një lloj spitali falas me nja 1000 mjekë, një shërbim postar të rregullt, një sistem të mirë furnizimi ujor, një rrjet të mirë ujërash të zeza, 15000 hammam (banja dhe llixha), qindra xhami dhe shumë biblioteka. Qyteti mbeti një prej qendrave kryesore kulturore dhe tregtare të botës islamike deri më 10 shkurt të vitit 1258, kur u plaçkit nga mongolët e drejtuar nga Hulagu, nip i Genghis Khan. Gjithmonë në Lindje, qytetet e lashta pakistaneze Mohenjo-Daro, Harappa, Kalibanga, dispononin një projekt planifikimi urban të përsosur, me kanale evadimi për mbeturinat dhe një sistem ujor efikas. Pikërisht, qyteti Mohenjo-Daro ka rrjetin e ujërave të zeza më të lashtë të historisë, që i përket vitit 2500 B.C..
Në banesat më të lashta të Koresë ekzistonte edhe një impiant modern ngrohjeje, i përbërë nga tubacione nën dysheme ku qarkullonte ajër i ngrohtë. Duke qëndruar në fushën e urbanistikës, duhet regjistruar habia absolute e pushtuesve spanjollë në Meksikë, kur në vitin 1519 kur hynë në kryeqytetin e lashtë aztek Tenochtitlán (tani Mexico City). Në Europë, nuk ishte parë kurrë ndonjë gjë e krahasueshme me tempujt dhe pallatet e mrekullueshme të këtij qyteti, tregun e pasur të saj, dyqanet e llojeve të ndryshme, kanalet e dendura të përshkuara nga ura të transportueshme, kopshtet e jashtëzakonshëm lundrues në shkallë të gjerë, rrugët me në qendër një rrip gurësh shumëngjyrësh për të delimituar dy rrugët e ecjes. Megjithatë, duhet kujtuar se dëshmitë e para të shtëpive të ndërtuara me tulla prej balte të thara në diell i përkasi vitit 7000 B.C. Një prej vendeve më të lashta që njihen nga këto fshatra është ai i Qual'at Jarmo që ngrihet në ultësirën Chamchama (Iraku verior).

----------


## Marita

Përsa i përket veshjes, mendohej se endësit e parë i përkisnin Neolitikut, domethënë jo më parë se 5000 apo 10000 viteve më parë. Sot, ekzistojnë provat se arti i endjes dhe i qepjes praktikohej qysh 30000 vjet më parë. Sigurisht, rrobat e para bëheshin nga lëkurët dhe peliçet e kafshëve të thara në diell dhe të qepura me gjilpërë (gjilpërat e para, ato prej kocke, datohen viti 20000 B.C. dhe shërbenin për të qepur lëkurët), më pas filluan të përdoren materiale vegjetale. Tashmë është e sigurt se gratë e Paleolitit të hershëm qenë endëse të afta. Ndër provat më të rëndësishme është gjetja e nja 90 fragmenteve prej argjile të gjetura në Republikën çeke, që u përkasin rreth 27000 viteve më parë. Në fillim, sigurisht qenë rroba që i ngjanin thasëve tanë të trashë prej jute, por krijimi i copërave komplekse, që shfaqen midis viteve 2500 - 2000 B.C., solli që të siguroheshin copëra gjithnjë e më të buta, të cilat filluan të quheshin tekstile (nga "texla"), ideale për të prodhuar pelerina, kapuçë, tunika dhe lloje të tjera veshjeje. E njëjta teknikë u zbatua më pas në Indi, për fibrat e pambukut dhe në vende të tjera për leshin. Të lidhura me historinë e veshjes dhe të tekstilit janë dy qytetet e Lindjes së Mesme të Mosulit (Irak) dhe Damaskut (Siri). Me irakenin Mosul (transkriptim i gabuar i termit arab Mawil) janë të lidhura "muslin" dhe "mousseline" (copa shumë fine fillimisht prej pambuku, më pas prej leshi dhe mëndafshi, shumë të përdorura për të linjtat e brendshme ose për të konfeksionuar rroba emërore, ashtu dhe për të krijuar tenda), ndërsa nga qyteti sirian Damask morën emrin copat "damaskine" (një punim i veçantë që jep efekte të ndryshme ndriçimi, duke krijuar dizenjo të stilizuara apo floreale opake në sfond të zbehtë). Këto metrazhe u futën më pas në Europë respektivisht në shekujt e XII-të dhe të XVII-të.
Edhe disa produkte që sot i gjejmë në tryezat tona kanë origjinë të lashtë. Për shembull, buka njihej tashmë nga Homo sapiens, natyrisht jo siç paraqitet sot në tryezat tona. Në fillim drithërat haheshin krudo dhe më pas u mësua që të piqeshin. Kjo procedurë jo vetëm përmirësonte aromën, por lehtësonte ruajtjen, duke penguar që të formoheshin myqe. Më pas, u kalua në bluarjen e drithërave, duke përdorur një bazë prej guri mbi të cilën vendoseshin kallëzat që shtypeshin me një gur tjetër të mbajtur në dorë. Sigurohej kështu një miell shumë i trashë, që i përzier me ujin, përdorej si ushqim.
Zbulimi i bukës, sipas çdo gjase, ndodhi në mënyrë të rastësishme kur, e lënë afër zjarrit përzierja e ujit dhe miellit, u kuptua se forcohej duke ndryshuar aromë. U kalua kështu në gatimin e drithërave të bluara dhe ujit mbi një gur të nxehtë. Drithi i parë i konvertuar në bukë ka shumë mundësi të ketë qenë elbi, së bashku me melin. Egjiptianët qenë planifikues të aftë: atyre u detyrohet ndërtimi i furrave të parë me kupola, që mundësonin pjekjen në temperatura më të larta, por edhe zbulimi i tharmimit. Në fakt, rreth vitit 3500 B.C., egjiptianët zbuluan se nëqoftëse përzierja e drithërave lihej jashtë për disa kohë sigurohej një përzierje më voluminoze dhe, pasi piqej, një bukë më e butë dhe më e sfungjertë nga brenda. Për egjiptianët buka nuk ishte vetëm burim ushqimi, por edhe pasurie. Në fakt, rroga shpesh përbëhej nga një sasi e ndryshueshme buke. Buka u bë edhe simbol dallimi social: popullit i takonte buka prej elbi apo tërshëre, fisnikëve ajo prej mielli gruri.
Teknika e bërjes së bukës u përmirësua ndjeshëm nga grekët. Me ta buka mori forma dhe aroma të reja: në Greqinë e lashtë u arrit që të prodhoheshin rreth 72 lloje të ndryshme buke (me specie, me qumësht, me mjaltë e kështu me radhë), emrat e të cilave e kishin origjinën nga format, nga lloji i drithërave të përdorura, nga përbërësit dhe nga mënyra e pjekjes. Grekët qenë edhe të parët që ndërtuan furra publike dhe shoqata bukëpjekësish që përcaktonin rregullat për punën e natës së furrxhinjve. Arti i bukës u përhap në Romë pas humbjes së mbretit maqedonas, Perseus nga skllevërit e saj grekë, që i importuan punimin. Romakët rafinuan bluarjen, duke siguruar miellra më të bardha dhe më të imta.
Pasta është një ushqim që e gjejmë tashmë qysh rreth vitit 8000 B.C., natyrisht me emra të ndryshëm. Ajo vjen nga një përzierje drithërash me ujë e lënë të thahet në diell. Fjala pasta vjen nga latinishtja e vonshme pasta(m), nga greqishtja páste me domethënien "miell me salsë" që vjen nga folja pássein domethënë "të përziesh". Me kalimin e shekujve pasta fitoi një pozicion të rëndësishëm në Itali e në Kinë, megjithëse sipas rrugëtimesh të pavarura.
Dëshminë më të lashtë e gjejmë në Kinë dhe i përket 4000 viteve më parë: është një pjatë spageti prej meli e zbuluar pranë Lajia-s në Veriperëndim të vendit. Gjurmë të lashta vaktesh ushqimore janë gjetur pranë etruskëve, arabëve, grekëve dhe romakëve. Për shembull, në Cerveteri në varrin Grotta Bella që i përket shekullit të IV-ët B.C., disa mbeturina paraqesin instrumenta akoma sot në përdorim për prodhimin shtëpiak të pastës, si makina e makaronave dhe petësi. Ndërsa për botën greke dhe atë latine, të shumta janë citimet midis autorëve klasikë, midis të cilëve Aristofani dhe Horaci, që përdorin termat làganon (greqisht) dhe laganum (latinisht) për të treguar një përzierje uji dhe mielli, e përpunuar dhe e prerë me shirita. Në librin e katërt të De re coquinaria, një përmbledhje recetash e Marco Gavio (i lindur rreth vitit 25 B.C. dhe i mbiquajtur Apicio, nga emri i grykësit të famshëm që jetoi në shekullin e mëparshëm), përshkruhen me hollësi erëzat. Homologu i Apicio është muzikanti Ziryab, një gastronom i apasionuar i shekullit të IX-të A.D. që përshkroi përzierje uji dhe mielli të asimulueshme për pastat.
Dëshmia e parë e shkruar që sjell zyrtarisht pastën në Itali i përket vitit 1154 dhe është libri Kënaqësia për kë dëshiron të shëtisë botën apo Libri i Mbretit Ruggero i shkruar nga gjeografi i Mbretit Ruggero i II-të i Siçilisë, shkrimtari Scerif Al-Idrisi. Duke kryer një udhëtim nëpër Siçili për llogari të Mbretit Ruggero i II-të me qëllim që t'i njihte, doke, tradita dhe zakone të popullsive të asaj kohe, Al-Idrisi përshkroi qytezën Trabia, një vend nja 30 kilometra larg nga Palermo, si një zonë e pasur me mullinj ku prodhohej një pastë në formë fijesh e quajtur itrya (nga arabishtja itryah që do të thotë "fokaçia e prerë me rripa"). Shkruan gjeografi: "Në veri të Termini është një vend që quhet 'At Tarbiah (kuadrati): vendbanim magjepsës; përrenj ujërash të përjetshëm që vënë në lëvizje shumë mullinj. Trabia ka një ultësirë dhe fermash të mëdha, në të cilat fabrikohet shumë pastë për t'u eksportuar në të gjitha anët, veçanërisht në Kalabri dhe në vende të tjera myslimane dhe kristiane: që u dërgojnë shumë ngarkesa anijesh [...]".
Edhe dy pije sot të pranishme në tryezat tona, të tilla si vera dhe birra, kanë origjina shumë të lashta. Gjurmë të bimës së hardhisë (Vitis Vinifera) i përkasin rreth 2 mijë viteve më parë: në Valdarno Superiore, rreth Montevarchi në Arezzo, janë gjetur në disa rezerva linjiti fosile degësh Vitis Vinifera. Disa specie bimësh të egra të hardhive lulëzonin në brigjet e Detit Kaspik dhe që ndoshta në një zonë të tillë që bima, rreth vitit 3000 B.C., ju nënshtrua për herë të parë kultivimit. U shtri më pas në Mesopotami, nga këtu në Egjipt, nëpërmjet Kaukazit drejt brigjeve të Detit të Zi dhe, më pas, në Greqi.
Dëshmitë e parë të përdorimit të pijes dehëse që mund të nxirrej nga shtrydhja dhe fermentimi i mëpasëm i frutit të rrushit janë rreth viteve 6000 - 5000 B.C. në Lindje. Midis tyre, ato të lëna nga sumerët, që jo vetëm simbolizonin me një degë hardhie ekzistencën njerëzore, por tashmë e njihnin këtë pije. Në fakt, mbi bazorelievet e tyre gjejmë skena banketesh, në të cilat janë paraqitur skllevër që e nxjerrin verën nga kraterë të mëdhenj dhe ua shërbejnë ngrënësve me kupa të mbushura plot. Një ndërvarësi e ngushtë midis Vitis dhe Vinum është pranishme në disa piktograma sumere që i përkasin fundit të mijëvjeçarit të IV-ët B.C. Edhe disa hieroglife egjiptiane që i përkasin vitit 2500 B.C. përshkruajnë praninë në mbretëri të tipave të ndryshme të verës.
Edhe Bibla, tek Zanafilla, referon për Noen, që sapo ka dalë nga Arka pas Përmbytjes Universake, mbjell një rrënjë rrushi dhe i nxjerr verën, duke na dhënë dëshminë e faktit që teknikat enologjike njiheshin shumë kohë përpara epokës para Përmbytjes. Ashtu si për bukën, zbulimi qe i rastësishëm. Ai i detyrohet fermentimit natyral të ndodhur në kontenitorë ku hominidët e parë mbanin rrushin e përdorur si frut.
Edhe birra ka origjinë shumë të lashtë, ka mundësi midis viteve 8000 B.C. dhe 6000 B.C. Megjithatë, burime e datojnë praninë e kësaj pijeje pranë sumerëve rreth vitit 3000 B.C., të cilët e prodhonin në 8 varietete (një legjendë sumere nxjerr Zoten Ninkasi të manipulojë drithin e lulëzuar). Në të njëjtën periudhë, edhe egjiptianët prodhonin birrë, të quajtur haq, duke e nxjerrë jodrejtpërsëdrejti me drithëra krudo të lulëzuar, por me bukë të pjekur në përbërjen e së cilës kishte drithëra të tilla. Këto "bukë" liheshin më pas për t'u fermentuar për një ditë të zhytur në ujë, pas së cilës lëngu filtrohej dhe birra ishte e gatshme për t'u pirë. Më pas birra u paraqit në Mesopotami dhe dora-dorës në zona të tjera të Mesdheut.
Këto janë disa shpikje dhe zbulime që kanë një histori shumë më të gjatë nga sa besohet. Mund të vazhdohet, duke folur për shembull për vajin (pema e ullirit njihej qysh në vitin 6000 B.C.) apo për shpikjen e numrave (numri i parë i shkruar i takon vitit 3500 B.C. pranë sumerëve) apo akoma të varkave (varkat e para, edhe pse shumë rudimentare, i përkasin vitit 7500 B.C.) dhe të anijeve (2500 B.C.). Edhe shpikje të tjera, në dukje të thjeshta dhe të parëndësishme, janë pjesë e historisë së lashtë: krehëri (8000 B.C), kozmetikët (3500 B.C.), gozhda (3500 B.C.), karrigia (3000 B.C.), pasqyra (3500 B.C.), gërshërët (2000 B.C.), komça (2000 B.C.), loja me top (e njohur qysh nga qytetërimet parakolombiane), skitë (3000 B.C. dhe ndoshta akoma më thellë në parahistori), patinat mbi akull (1000 B.C.), peshorja (disa papiruse të datuara 3500 B.C. paraqesin këtë objekt), qiriu (3000 B.C.), ombrella (800-900 B.C.) dhe mund të vazhdohet pafund.
Në përfundim të këtij udhëtimi shumë të shkurtër rreth zbulimeve dhe shpikjeve në lashtësi, imponohet një konsiderim: asnjë kulturë nuk mund të quhet më superiore ndaj një tjetre, secila është në borxh karshi të tjerave, pasi vetëm nëpërmjet shkëmbimit reciprok është mundur të gëzohet një progres i përgjithësuar. Për këtë, mund të pohohet se çelësi i progresit njerëzor konsiston jo vetëm në konkurrencën, por edhe (ndoshta edhe më shumë) në bashkëpunimin.

----------

